# Einschaltreihenfolge



## vecoplaner (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
vorweg, ich bin mir sicher dass das Thema hier mindestens schon einmal besprochen wurde, konnte mit hilfe der Sufu aber leider nichts finden.

Nun zum wesentlichen, wie realisiert ihr eure Einschaltungen von zB einer Förderkette? 
Ein beispiel, wie es bei uns momentan gängig ist, wäre: Nachdem die anfahrwarnung ertönt ist wird ein einschalttakt gesetzt (zB 3s), dieser startet einen Antrieb nach dem andern.

So wird es schon sehr lange bei uns umgesetzt, allerdings bin ich mir sicher das hier noch verbesserungspotential ist zB, wie gebt ihr dem vorgeschaltetem Vörderteil die Freigabe, ich hab da an sowas gedacht.


```
U     #Netzschuetz                //Antrieb laeuft
      SPB   _001

      L     0                           //Reseten
      T     #Zaehler_Drehimpulse
      R     #RDY_Flag
      SPA   _003

_001: U     #I_Laufueberw               //Eingang Laufueberwachung
      FP    #Flankenmerker
      =     #Flanke

      UN    #RDY_Flag
      U     #Flanke
      U     #Netzschuetz
      SPBN  _002

      L     #Zaehler_Drehimpulse        //Drehimpulse zaehlen
      INC   1
      T     #Zaehler_Drehimpulse

_002: L     #Zaehler_Drehimpulse        //Impulse auf vorgabewert vergleichen
      L     #Impulse_bis_RDY
      >=I   
      S     #RDY_Flag                   //Antrieb angelaufen

_003: NOP   0
```
Gruß Florian


----------



## Paule (12 Januar 2010)

vecoplaner schrieb:


> So wird es schon sehr lange bei uns umgesetzt, allerdings bin ich mir sicher das hier noch verbesserungspotential ist zB, wie gebt ihr dem vorgeschaltetem Vörderteil die Freigabe, ich hab da an sowas gedacht.


Hi Florian,

ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung so.
Wenn sich dieser Programmcode in einem FB befindet würde ich allerdings für diese Einschaltroutine einen separaten kleinen FB schreiben und in dann als Multiinstanz aufrufen.

Du schreibst Vorgeschaltetem Förderteil. Schaltest Du die Antrieb nicht rückwärts dazu? Sonst wird doch das Produkt auf den nächsten Förderer aufgeschoben.


----------



## vecoplaner (12 Januar 2010)

Wir schalten natürlich immer von der Abwurfseite startend ein und in der umgekehrten Reihenfolge wieder aus. Mich würde nur interessieren welche Philosophien es da noch gibt, speziell in der Freigabe für das vorgeschaltete förderteil. Impulse der Drehüberwachung (falls vorhanden) zählen oder stur per zyklischen takt.


----------



## alfi2 (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo Florian,
Welche Art von Förderbändern?
 Derzeit ist deine Laufüberwachung nur beim Hochlauf des Förderband aktiv.

 Wie funktioniert deine Laufüberwachung im Betrieb ?

 Stell mal ein Programm mit 2-3 Antrieben rein, dann wird dir sicher geholfen.

Gruß Alfi2
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 >Therorie ist, wenn jeder weis wie's geht und nichts funktioniert.<
 >Praxis ist, wenn alles funktioniert und keiner weis wieso.<


----------



## vecoplaner (12 Januar 2010)

Ist ja auch keine Laufueberwachung , mit dieser funktion soll nur festgestellt werden ob das Förderteil (Trogkettenförderer, Förderband, Muldenband und weiß der Henker  )auch wirklich angelaufen ist. Ist dies der Fall gibt es ein Ready signal an das vorgeschaltete Förderteil und es kann starten, nach dem bei diesem auch wieder die Impulse gezählt wurden (welche mit abhängig von der geschwindigkeit mit größer oder kleineren zahlen verglichen werden) startet das nächste förderteil usw....


----------



## Jan (12 Januar 2010)

Ich würde vorschlagen, die Laufüberwachung auch im Betrieb zu machen; ansonsten wird ja das Produkt aufgeschoben, wenn ein Band ausfällt.
Da hat schon mal jemand ein paar Stunden mit der Schaufel auf dem Band zugebracht, weil er das nicht bedacht hat.
Dein beschriebenes Grundprinzip, halte ich für gut, habs auch so gelernt.
Das Ganze könnte man noch optimieren (Geschwindigkeit erhöhen); hängt aber davon ab, wie die Anforderungen sind und wie viel Aufwand der Kunde bezahlt.
Habe es auch schon gehabt, dass ich eine Anlage nicht optimieren durfte.
Nun schlägt sich der Bediener mit zig Parametern herum, die er jedes mal eingeben muss.


----------



## vecoplaner (12 Januar 2010)

okok, ich glaube ich muss das nochmal etwas tiefgehender erleutern. Die Funktion die ich im ersten post angeheftet hab hat nichts mit einer laufüberwachung zu tun. Sie dient nur um festzustellen ob der Antrieb wirklich hochgelaufen ist. Sie ist in einem FB eingebetet in dem natürlich auch Funktionen wie Motorschutzüberwachung, PTC abfrage und natürlich auch eine kontinuirliche lauf- und Schlupfüberwachung integriert sind.


----------



## alfi2 (13 Januar 2010)

Hi Florian,
Zum Thema Drehzahlwächter (DZW).

Bei deiner Ausführung wirst du wahrscheinlich mit normalen Digitaleingängen nicht glücklich.Gibt natürlich auch andere Karten(reine Kostenfrage)

Ich benutze im Anlagenbau meistens DZW wo die Auswerteelektronik integriert ist (Schneider ect.) Dieser liefert, wenn richtig eingestellt und Förderband(FB) läuft ein High Signal welches über einen normalen Digi-Input ausgewärtet wird.Reicht für *normale FB-Antriebe* vollkommen. Gut und günstig.

Verriegelung der Antriebe erfolgt über Digitalausgang Antriebsschütz und Rückmeldung dieses auf Digitaleingang.

Für jeden Antrieb im Programm kann die Start und die Stopzeit im Automatikbetrieb separat eingestellt werden. (Verschiedene Längen der Förderbänder).

Empfehlenswert ist auch die Möglichkeit den DZW softwaremässig wegzuschalten.(Absprache mit Kunden,Handbetrieb,Service,ect.)

Gruß Alfi2
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 >Therorie ist, wenn jeder weis wie's geht und nichts funktioniert.<
 >Praxis ist, wenn alles funktioniert und keiner weis wieso.<


----------



## vecoplaner (13 Januar 2010)

Diese Inis sind mir auch bekannt (allerdings nur von IFM), ich benutze sie allerdings nicht so gern, da ich immer versuche möglichst wenige sensortypen zu verwenden, somit werden fast ausschließlich IFM öffner Inis eingesetzt. Diese ganzen gadgets die du da aufgezählt hast (Anlauf und nachlaufzeiten einstellen) würde ich auch liebend gern in meine Programme einpflegen, nur haben wir leider nicht die leistungsstärkste VMI, dinge wie Laufüberwachung ausblenden wird bei uns über einen servicetakt gelöst. Soll heißen, ein freier ausgang wird im program stur mit einem taktmerker belegt, fällt nun ein Ini aus muss eine brücke von diesem ausgang zur klemmleiste des Inis gelegt werden. Wie das bei einem Kunden mit faulen betriebselektrikern nach einem Jahr aussieht kann sich, glaub ich, jeder vorstellen  .


----------



## alfi2 (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo Florian,

Für die Start und Nachlaufzeiten der einzelnen Förderbänder reicht *normal *eine einmalige Einstellung in der SPS bei der Inbetriebnahme. Machbar in dieser Hinsicht ist viel.(Reine Kostenfrage).

Beim Thema Abschaltung DZW. steht: *Absprache mit Kunden*!
Im Service oder Handbetrieb (jeder Antrieb kann einzeln ohne Verriegelung gestartet oder gestopt werden) sicher sinnvoll.Du kannst ja bei Anwahl Automatikbetrieb die DZW Abschaltung für das jeweilige Förderband automatisch rücksetzen (falls der Bediener es vegisst) . Du kannst in Zeitabständen auf die Visu eine Meldung ausgeben(Achtung DZW xy abgeschaltet) die der Bediener quittieren muss.(Das nervt).
Es gibt Kunden die verlangen sogar die Möglichkeit die DZW im Automakbetrieb wegzuschalten. Über Visu und Passworteingabe

Schreib mal rein welche SPS-Komponenten du derzeit verwendest

Gruß Alfi2
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 >Therorie ist, wenn jeder weis wie's geht und nichts funktioniert.<
 >Praxis ist, wenn alles funktioniert und keiner weis wieso.<


----------

